# DIY Rail Bags for Summit Viper?



## MattR_WI (Sep 27, 2012)

Bumping to the top for ya because I am interested in any ideas as well.


----------



## Henge (Sep 8, 2010)

I have a camo pouch about 10"Lx8"Hx2"D. I have a about an 8"loop of string on it. When i am hiking i place it inside the seat cushions. When i climb its hangin around my bow holder or sittin on the seat. When i get to the height i wanna sit i lift the top rail away from tree and place teeth on stand between the loop. Poch hangs down against tree so it doesnt shakeq when u move or if the wind blows. There is enough slack to reach down and grab it and put it on my thigh to get what i need out. 

I have a seperate smaller pouch zipp tied to the right outside rail. This bag is a camo toiletry bag. You can pick those up cheap. I keep the stuff i use most often in this pouch; call, cell, range finder...


----------



## KenHmays (Sep 10, 2012)

I have the summit side bags. Work great and I can fit more gear than my gear pack. $35 at eders, http://www.eders.com/products/summit-side-storage-bags-rt.html


----------



## KenHmays (Sep 10, 2012)

Front bag $25. http://www.eders.com/products/summit-front-storage-bag-rt.html


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

I go in light as possible and only carry what I need for that day.

My climber has a smallish bag on one side that I keep my pull-up rope and safety rope in always....and usually find a drink bottle in there too (which turns into a pee bottle later) :secret:

And then there's my fanny/belly pack (ware in front carrying stand/back when climbing) which has....licence,permission slips,gloves,head net,a call or two,bow holder,wrist release,and maybe a candy bar and trail snack or three.


----------



## B.Hunter (May 4, 2009)

I find the Summit side bags "swing" too much for me. I buy a couple of fanny bags (zipper on top type) after-season-clearance-sale for about $4 each and cut off waist straps. Put eyelets in them and zip tie to my armrest. No movement, plenty of room for gear and minimal weight.


----------



## Takethecann0lis (Sep 23, 2012)

As far as safety is concerned though, do you guys keep your first aid kit on the ground, or up in the tree? What essential gear do you keep in the tree with you (aside from the already mentioned, and obligatory pee bottle).

Additionally, I bought a grommet kit off of Amazon that I use to hang just about everything. It's a simple thing to do. You cut a hole that's roughly the size of the grommet, and then use the included punch to roll the edges tightly.


----------



## op27 (Jan 12, 2008)

I put quick dissconnect clips that i got from walmart on my backpack. Then I just clip it onto my stand when I'm walking in. I used to use bungee cords, but this has mad it so much nicer. I will get u a pic when i get a chance. I had the side bags, but they tend to sway around and bump the stand when you are carry it in.


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

I carry my summit with my backpack attached to it. And my backpack weighs just as much as the stand.

But, I did attach a couple of bags to the stand. I just took them off an old fanny pack I had. Just a hold a few things once I'm in the tree, and I store 2 pull up ropes in there all the time.


----------



## bowhntr26 (Jan 18, 2008)

I went to walmart a few years ago and bought a fanny pack and put 2 slits in the side and used cable ties to hold it on the treestand i then noticed i needed another cable tie to hold it on better and i keep everything in there works great


----------



## Sideways (Feb 13, 2006)

I use a snap on pouch that I got from an army surplus store to keep my safety rope and bow holder in. 
I also carry my backpack on my climber as well.


----------



## kens (May 27, 2003)

*Summit rail bags.*

I bought these bags at Wal-Mart for $5 a piece. They do the job for me. I even thought about putting the longer bag on the sides of stand . I hunt some public ground and this set up keeps weight down to a minimum. I found out that if I have a fanny pack or a back pack I carry more stuff than I need.


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

B.Hunter said:


> I find the Summit side bags "swing" too much for me. I buy a couple of fanny bags (zipper on top type) after-season-clearance-sale for about $4 each and cut off waist straps. Put eyelets in them and zip tie to my armrest. No movement, plenty of room for gear and minimal weight.


This is the best way!!


----------



## vahunter2469 (Apr 27, 2012)

I plan to do the same but I currently either wear a fanny pack and then buckle it around the rail when I'm in the stand, or if I use a backpack I use my ThirdHand stabilizer straps (a must) and run my straps criss-crossed through my back pack.


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

I tried the backpack deal.....I took way too much in with me that added unwanted weight.... and the pack sat at the trees base :sad:


----------



## vahunter2469 (Apr 27, 2012)

I only carry a backpack if I'm bringing extra clothes or need a place to put extra clothes for big temp changes. But if you fill a backpack full of 'stuff' it adds a lot of weight on your shoulders! That's why I prefer a fanny pack


----------



## MattR_WI (Sep 27, 2012)

kens said:


> I bought these bags at Wal-Mart for $5 a piece. They do the job for me. I even thought about putting the longer bag on the sides of stand . I hunt some public ground and this set up keeps weight down to a minimum. I found out that if I have a fanny pack or a back pack I carry more stuff than I need.


For $5 that had to be on clearance or something. If regular price I am heading to my local walmart and picking some of those up. Sweet deal.


----------



## kens (May 27, 2003)

I was wrong they were $6.98 a piece. Still not to bad. They do exactly what I want them to.


----------



## MattR_WI (Sep 27, 2012)

kens said:


> I was wrong they were $6.98 a piece. Still not to bad. They do exactly what I want them to.


Only $2 difference. Still not bad and they look decent on the stand. Sure beats bringing a huge backpack up in the tree.


----------



## Chaz2582 (Mar 16, 2010)

I carry my backpack on top of my stand, I have an API Bowhunter, it is about 5 years old. I will tell ya, it is not light. I carry all my gear in with me, I dress as light as possible and finish getting dressed at the base of my tree. I also come completely prepared for all situations. Rain gear, cold weather gear (even when it's warm, never know when you may get a freak winter storm when it's 60 degrees....lol), food, first aid, tree steps, knives, everything. But like I said, it is not light, but from being in the military I prepare for any type of situation and am kinda used to carrying around a heavy pack. Oh, forgot to mention I do wear a small fanny pouch that holds my important needed quick stuff.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Chaz2582 said:


> I carry my backpack on top of my stand, I have an API Bowhunter, it is about 5 years old. I will tell ya, it is not light. I carry all my gear in with me, I dress as light as possible and finish getting dressed at the base of my tree. I also come completely prepared for all situations. Rain gear, cold weather gear (even when it's warm, never know when you may get a freak winter storm when it's 60 degrees....lol), food, first aid, tree steps, knives, everything. But like I said, it is not light, but from being in the military I prepare for any type of situation and am kinda used to carrying around a heavy pack. Oh, forgot to mention I do wear a small fanny pouch that holds my important needed quick stuff.


 I do pretty much the same thing. I sweet so easy and so much I have to wear as little as possible for the walk and then dress at the base of my tree. I carry a pretty big back pack and this year I've started carrying camera equipment so it's a little heavier then normal


----------



## garvinbassman (Oct 24, 2007)

kens i see that you have the new viper elite i want to buy one so bad but im worried about the comfort of the new seat, what do you think of it compared to the regular summit seat.


----------



## 1/4ing away (Jan 23, 2006)

I made a triangular pouch that folds up and down. May not even call it a pouch. It has an open top and the pouch itself is about 6" deep. You can't carry/store your thing in it, but when you get set up you can put a grunt call, can, phone, soda, and crackers in it. All at your fingertips with no zippers.


----------



## kens (May 27, 2003)

Garvinbassman I really like my new viper. Light, built very well. The seat is very comfortable. I'm on vacation starting Monday so I will post more after I have an all day hunt in the viper.


----------



## garvinbassman (Oct 24, 2007)

sounds good ken i curently sit in ladder stands and hang ons all from the sportsman guide and after about 2 hours it turns into a mental game. Mental as in can my butt tolorate this pain any longer. The regular viper is great but i like the idea of sitting up higher in the seat and some pounds shaved off.


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

Hope you don't have any copy rights there Kens. I just got back from WalMart and my Goliath looks just like your Viper. Side bags were $6.97 each and front belt bag was $7.97. This was just the thing I was looking for to rid myself of the backpack when using my climber.


----------



## kirch86 (Feb 15, 2011)

I just use a fanny pack, clip it around the armrests of the stand when hiking in, then once up in the tree I clip it around the tree


----------



## kens (May 27, 2003)

Logjamb no copy rights here. Don't forget the third hand bow holder, works like a champ.


----------

